# Halloween 2015 Purchases



## Spooky1

Since not all decorations and props we use are homemade, here's a place to post your purchases.

I'll start off with a mystery box. 

9fc904 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Copchick

Say it like in the movie Seven..."What's in the boooox?"


----------



## Hairazor

Oh goody! I just placed a small order to Grandin Road yesterday. My box will be much smaller.


----------



## jdubbya

Open the damn box and show us what you got!! LOL!
Here are some things we've purchased for our theme this year


----------



## jdubbya




----------



## Spooky1

I haven't unpacked the box yet, but this is what it contains.

65880 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Jdubbya that is one WOW collection of clowns

Cauldron and witch Spooky1, too cool


----------



## Spooky1

Just the witch, cauldron not included.

We might try to hack it so we can use our witch chant, but that will be for next year.


----------



## Headless

Love your witch Spooky! And Jdubbya - those clowns are AWESOME!


----------



## Spooky1

Kid, that's one big batch of creepy clowns


----------



## Indyandy

ok, where did you get all those wonderful masks?


----------



## jdubbya

The new masks were purchased through Halloween Asylum. They have one of the best selections of scary clown masks. The used ones we got from other haunters who were parting out. We still have to get a few more to cover all of our actors but we're happy with these. We'l likely sell most of them off after this year as we won't do clowns again.


----------



## Spooky1

I unpacked the witch and she's up and running. Abby is giving her opinion in the video.


----------



## Hairazor

Nice witch and Abby has a wonderful voice


----------



## stars8462

Havnt unboxed these yet - but they are sitting in my garage, waiting for Halloween


----------



## Hairazor

Those ^ should be great additions


----------



## Headless

Nice stars8462!

LOL Spooky I can't wait to "hear" what Abby thinks of Halloween in its entirety....


----------



## Spooky1

Stars, nice additions. We picked up the rising Phantom last year and love it.


----------



## Copchick

Oooo, everyone has gotten such cool stuff! 

I laughed out loud when I heard Abby's evaluation of the witch prop.


----------



## stars8462

Spooky1 said:


> Stars, nice additions. We picked up the rising Phantom last year and love it.


I got the Bog Reaper one last year, and loved it (with the exception of the motion sensor). So I decided to add the Phantom to my graveyard for this year


----------



## Copchick

Last year I had gotten the green Fire and Ice spotlight from Spirit. It looked really cool on the house at night so I got the red and the blue F&I lights. I switch back and forth between the two on alternate nights, lighting my Michael Myers-in-progress in the dining room. Both are cool! They also have a multi color F&I, a black light F&I and a white F&I, which might be good for Christmas.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> Say it like in the movie Seven..."What's in the boooox?"


:jol:LMAO.....I just watched that movie.....so good (though tragic).:undecidekin:


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> I unpacked the witch and she's up and running. Abby is giving her opinion in the video.
> 
> New addition for our Halloween yard Haunt. - YouTube


:jol: I love Abbey's running commentary, ha, ha. Do you recommend the witch, Spooky? I had thought about getting one last year....but I wasn't sure.:eekin:


----------



## Hairazor

I saw this little guy last year and wanted him, this year here he is sitting in my desk chair


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 picked up another animated figure this weekend - a lunging reaper for only $99 at Home Depot. Abby did not have an opinion about him:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

^ Give her time


----------



## Spooky1

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I love Abbey's running commentary, ha, ha. Do you recommend the witch, Spooky? I had thought about getting one last year....but I wasn't sure.:eekin:


We've only had the witch together for some testing, so I can't attest to her durability, but we think she was a good purchase. I may do a little touch up on the looks of the book, but overall she looks and sounds good.


----------



## jdubbya

That reaper prop looks great. I like the motion.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're really happy with him, JD. He has four speeches and the movement to me is just right. I like his voice and, for a change, whoever recorded it did not add a lot of "spooky music that sucks and makes it hard to hear what the prop is saying" to it as background.

Spooky1 also picked up a chasing ghost spotlight at Home Depot. We're going to project it onto the side of our neighbor's house. It's very kid friendly:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightShow-Chasing-White-Ghosts-Projection-Spotlight-59460/205832478


----------



## Copchick

Went on a little online spending spree at Lowe's this evening.

Bone Chiller the Troll Gargoyle Statue








Babble and Whisper, The Gothic Gargoyles Garden Statues








Bats wall sculpture:








What's going to be on my Christmas wish list: The Picc-A-Dilly Nose Gargoyle Garden Statue


----------



## jdubbya

Copchick said:


> Went on a little online spending spree at Lowe's this evening.
> 
> Bone Chiller the Troll Gargoyle Statue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babble and Whisper, The Gothic Gargoyles Garden Statues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bats wall sculpture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's going to be on my Christmas wish list: The Picc-A-Dilly Nose Gargoyle Garden Statue


This was all at LOWES!? Wow! This is the stuff you see at Design Toscano. Very nice finds!


----------



## Hairazor

Great taste Copchick, love those Lowe's purchases


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can see that going to Lowes will be a dangerous thing to do now as far as the pocketbook goes.....


----------



## jdubbya

Stopped by Spirit yesterday and picked up a neat clown mask, a clown horn and a fire and ice spotlight. The clerk allowed me to take 20% off each item using one coupon so I saved some cash. Got the large rat skellie at CVS and the spider at At Home.


----------



## Headless

This thread makes me sad I don't live in the USA!!! LOL That Rat Skelly is awesome!


----------



## Hairazor

Nice finds jdubbya especially with coupon


----------



## Hauntiholik

Headless said:


> This thread makes me sad I don't live in the USA!!! LOL That Rat Skelly is awesome!


Headless needs a haunters care package!!!


----------



## deadSusan




----------



## Spooky1

Thanks jdubbya, we just picked up a rat at CVS, too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

deadSusan said:


>


Hey, where's his seatbelt?!?:googly:


----------



## Copchick

^ Looks like another skellie is passed out on the third row seat!


----------



## DeadDaddy1993

This reminds me....I need to get purchasing some Halloween stuff!!!


----------



## deadSusan

That skellie in the third row was passed out from the heat. And my attempts to place a seat belt on those three was futile. 

BTW - It sure was a lot of fun roaming around Home Depot with three skellies in the cart!!


----------



## bobzilla

I found these bat skeletons at World Market yesterday.
Pretty cool bats! I didn't like the stiff pose, so I used a heat gun and hot water to re-shape
the bones into a more action looking pose. 
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1719

Here is the online link to the bats, in case you don't have a World Market in your neck of the woods. $7.99 each...not bad 
http://www.worldmarket.com/product/hanging+dinosaur++skeleton.do


----------



## jdubbya

Nice job on the re-shaping. Looks much better.


----------



## deadSusan

Oooo very cool bobzilla! We have a World Market down the street, so I'll have to make a lunch time trip!


----------



## Pumpkin5

bobzilla said:


> I found these bat skeletons at World Market yesterday.
> Pretty cool bats! I didn't like the stiff pose, so I used a heat gun and hot water to re-shape
> the bones into a more action looking pose.
> http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1719
> 
> Here is the online link to the bats, in case you don't have a World Market in your neck of the woods. $7.99 each...not bad
> http://www.worldmarket.com/product/hanging+dinosaur++skeleton.do


 :jol: Thanks for the head's up Robert...I snagged three of these little boney guys myself.


----------



## heresjohnny

This is a fun thread. I have bought some dowels, wood, screws, washers, threaded rod, aluminium stock, and black cloth. Now I just need time to build stuff


----------



## jdubbya

*some more stuff for the haunt*

Got a nice bunch of props from another haunter who was changing themes and parting with his clown/circus stuff.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're getting quite the clown collection, JD Are you having nightmares yet?


----------



## jdubbya

also got these for myself from Halloween asylum.


----------



## jdubbya

RoxyBlue said:


> You're getting quite the clown collection, JD Are you having nightmares yet?


No, just pleasant dreams!:smoking:


----------



## Hairazor

Nice haul jdubbya


----------



## jdubbya

Hairazor said:


> Nice haul jdubbya


Thanks! We got some great stuff, all in great condition and for great prices too! I drove to just outside of Buffalo to meet the seller and pick the stuff up. Well worth the 2 hour round trip and got to meet another nice haunter!


----------



## bobzilla

Thank you 
Nice haul by the way!
Cool stuff.



jdubbya said:


> Nice job on the re-shaping. Looks much better.


----------



## Copchick

Good score jdubbya. I'm likin' those costumes.


----------



## jdubbya

Copchick said:


> Good score jdubbya. I'm likin' those costumes.


Thanks Tina! The costumes are da bomb! Got all four for under $50.00, about the price of one or two new ones!


----------



## DeadDaddy1993

jdubbya said:


> Got a nice bunch of props from another haunter who was changing themes and parting with his clown/circus stuff.


looks really cool, clowns are always freaky!


----------



## Drago

That's great catch DeadDaddy !


----------



## jasonsbeer

Something simple...I've had my eye out for lanterns for some time, but they are always so expensive. Picked up one of these at Menards for $7 over the weekend, I don't care for the bats, but for the price, I can live with it. I may pick up a few more. It is plastic with an LED flicker candle and seems solid.

IMAG1637 by jasonsbeer, on Flickr


----------



## mikeythemars

Copchick said:


> Last year I had gotten the green Fire and Ice spotlight from Spirit. It looked really cool on the house at night so I got the red and the blue F&I lights. I switch back and forth between the two on alternate nights, lighting my Michael Myers-in-progress in the dining room. Both are cool! They also have a multi color F&I, a black light F&I and a white F&I, which might be good for Christmas.


The blue F&I is new this year. I wanted one last year, but since Spririt hadn't introduced it, I did a hack work around to make one.

I did that by first getting the orange and green F&I on sale right after Halloween and then getting a blue kaleidoscope LED spot from Home Depot (they have them online). Gemmy makes the F&Is that Spririt sells as well as the Home Depot LED spots, so the parts on all are interchangable.

I replaced the heavily facteted "kaleidoscope lens" on the Home Depot spot with the slightly larger and differenty surfaced "Fire and Ice" one from the Spirit spot. That created my now unique, custom F&I light. It gives you the pulsating, swirling fire and ice effect, but only in full, deep blue, no green or orange elements like in the Spirit model.

I use that light for a special effect; it comes on to briefly illuminate my talking, full arm motion animated skeleton near the end of his routine.


----------



## jdubbya

Picked up a great mask at Party City. It's from Morbid enterprises. Also got a cobra for our snake lady scene and a hanging clown guy at Spirit.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I got this animated kitty to put on the top of my countdown sign which will replace the static bone cat I had last year. I think this one will attract attention from walkers if they get close enough to trigger it.

http://i1131.photobucket.com/albums/m545/pumpkin513/Kitty%20and%20Dorrie_zpsfgptu6ta.mp4


----------



## bobzilla

Pretty cool cat P5!


----------



## Hairazor

Here Kitty Kitty, P5, pretty cool, haven't seen one with lights, motion and sound


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I ordered one from Home Depot, but they were back ordered, and I was bummed. But I just went it to WalGreens yesterday and there it was. I snapped it right up.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I am truly blessed to have a friend like Bobzilla (Robert) in my life. Last week he was out and about in sunny California and sent some pictures to me of some really cool hands. He knows all about my haunt this year and he thought the hands may be useful for my porch ghosts. They were at the 99 Cent Store, and we don't have those around here. I immediately saw potential in the hands, so I asked if I could send him the money to send me some. He is such a great guy, he said sure, no problem and I got a big box of hands yesterday.








The only bad thing about the hands is that they are all left hands, but you know what? (take lemons and make lemonade)....They will be the "Left-Handed-Ghost-Squadron", I think it's sort of kitschy. I took the hands apart and now I have some black creepy type cloth, black felt and stakes that I can use on other props. All of this for 99 cents per. How great is that???








I will show you what the hands "become", and the stakes I am using for my Soda Can spot lights.....it couldn't be more perfect!








Plus he sent me some rats and some Target Fish too..... Did I mention what a wonderful guy he is???


----------



## bobzilla

Hoard much?  
You're welcome Jana 
Just scratching a fellow haunters back is all :jol:
Glad I could help


----------



## bobzilla

Found these at the 99 cent store today. 2 for 99 cents 
These wound be great cut down as fence finials, or just as they were made for, lawn stakes. You could even put LED lights in the eyes. Maybe age them, or modify to your liking.


----------



## Pumpkin5

bobzilla said:


> Hoard much?
> You're welcome Jana
> Just scratching a fellow haunters back is all :jol:
> Glad I could help


:jol:It's funny how you can't take a compliment. Ha, ha....I admit I do hoard, but you never know when that little creepy cloth or that little lawn stake might come in handy. I don't like to call it hoarding....I'd rather call it "selective collecting", sounds much better....don't you agree?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 picked up some glow bracelets today from Michaels - 100 of them They're very popular with both guys and girls of all ages and hopefully we will not run out like we did last year.


----------



## deadSusan

I bought the Gemmy Haunted vintage radio at Target. Extremely cool and fun.


----------



## javiercali

Awesome stuff!! I'll be posting pics soon!


----------



## Beforedawn

I picked up the Lunging Reaper from Home Depot and a craigslist purchase of Pestilence the Smoldering Reaper and the old Morris Costumes Re-animated Corpse prop (kind of like Frankenstein - though I may sell him, it was an all or nothing type purchase).


----------



## mikeythemars

Found this lantern (which includes a flickering LED candle) at Walgreens. Was 50% off. This is what it looked like stock from the store. The one I got has spiders and cobwebs on the clear "glass" (which is plastic), not the bats shown here:










And this is what the lantern looks like after I gave it my weathering treatment. Used a four stage "rust and dust" set of finishes I got from a specialty hobby store (can be found at http://www.micromark.com/rust-n-dust,9562.html) and added drips to the candle using the trusty glue gun method:


----------



## Hairazor

Way better!


----------



## mikeythemars

Hairazor said:


> Way better!


Thanks, and that rust kit is one of the best investments I have ever made in weathering materials.

It's easy to use and is literally almost fooproof. The base coat automatically dries into a random rust-colred blotches of varying depth. While it is still damp, you sprinkle granulated sand-like material onto the areas you want to be more heavily rusted. Once that is all dry, you coat it with a thin blackish wash and when that dries you do the last step of coating it with a clear wash that makes the whole thing completely dead flat (no gloss whatsoever). The latter is what is critical to making something look authentically rusted.

Now I wish they would come up with a kit to weather clear materials (glass, clear plastic, etc.)


----------



## Copchick

Very cool lantern, MTM!


----------



## Spooky1

A few things I picked up at Michaels, most are to go with our new witch.

cf0954 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Love the frog skeleton......


----------



## Copchick

Spooky1 said:


> A few things I picked up at Michaels, most are to go with our new witch.


Did you get the man styrofoam head there too? I haven't seen the man head before.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Copchick said:


> Did you get the man styrofoam head there too? I haven't seen the man head before.


Yes, he did. I'd never seen one before, either.


----------



## tjc67

RoxyBlue said:


> We're really happy with him, JD. He has four speeches and the movement to me is just right. I like his voice and, for a change, whoever recorded it did not add a lot of "spooky music that sucks and makes it hard to hear what the prop is saying" to it as background.
> 
> Spooky1 also picked up a chasing ghost spotlight at Home Depot. We're going to project it onto the side of our neighbor's house. It's very kid friendly:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightShow-Chasing-White-Ghosts-Projection-Spotlight-59460/205832478


 I got the spider version of that light and plan to use it with a rope spider web we got a couple years ago. Going to have to sweet talk the wife into that lunging reaper.


----------



## Hairazor

Love Halloween socks, $1.00 at Dollar General


----------



## heresjohnny

Have you tried the ghost spotlight yet? I would love to know how far away from the house/screen you can mount this, and still have the ghost be a reasonable size and brightness.



RoxyBlue said:


> We're really happy with him, JD. He has four speeches and the movement to me is just right. I like his voice and, for a change, whoever recorded it did not add a lot of "spooky music that sucks and makes it hard to hear what the prop is saying" to it as background.
> 
> Spooky1 also picked up a chasing ghost spotlight at Home Depot. We're going to project it onto the side of our neighbor's house. It's very kid friendly:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightShow-Chasing-White-Ghosts-Projection-Spotlight-59460/205832478


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've only tried it inside the house so far. I'll see if we can test it out on the neighbor's house this weekend for you:jol:


----------



## heresjohnny

Thanks!



RoxyBlue said:


> We've only tried it inside the house so far. I'll see if we can test it out on the neighbor's house this weekend for you:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

This just came, 24" Cerberus, 3 headed dog. Got it from Haunt Props in the closeouts/clearance scratch and dent section for just a couple dollars over wholesale.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^totally envious!


----------



## jdubbya

Hairazor said:


> This just came, 24" Cerberus, 3 headed dog. Got it from Haunt Props in the closeouts/clearance scratch and dent section for just a couple dollars over wholesale.


I've always liked that prop. Very nice!


----------



## jdubbya

Last of the masks we'll be using this year. Got them from Halloween Asylum

Twisty










Pepper, the pin head. She'll be under the barker's platform calling/reaching out to guests










and of course, Twisty needs some threads


----------



## Hairazor

You will have quite a collection of clowns to fuel any nightmare ^


----------



## djgra79

Headless said:


> This thread makes me sad I don't live in the USA!!! LOL That Rat Skelly is awesome!


I too am getting a bit jealous reading this thread. All that is advertised over here are some onesie costumes and a couple of plastic bats! 
Not sure I'll get to the level of a full haunt next year but I'm getting loads of ideas!


----------



## halloweenlurker

I got the reaper from Home depot and he is worth every penny!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^We got him, too, and totally agree


----------



## Hauntiholik

I picked up the animated gramophone to hack it.


----------



## Spooky1

Ordered finials for an upgrade on our graveyard fence.

36db1b by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jdubbya

Spooky1 said:


> Ordered finials for an upgrade on our graveyard fence.
> 
> 36db1b by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Nice! I got the same ones for next year's upgrade. I always liked the look of these.


----------



## Spooky1

Thought it was best to go with something without sharp edges.


----------



## jdubbya

Spooky1 said:


> Thought it was best to go with something without sharp edges.


Exactly! These are the ones we have now. The points are sharp. We've been lucky that no one has gotten poked in the past several years!


----------



## RoxyBlue

heresjohnny said:


> Have you tried the ghost spotlight yet? I would love to know how far away from the house/screen you can mount this, and still have the ghost be a reasonable size and brightness.


Here you go - tried it inside the house as a first pass. Since we don't have a good low light video camera, the ghosts appear a bit darker and grainier than they were in person. They were actually much whiter and brighter.

Still photos - the projector was about 17 feet from the blinds the ghosts are chasing around on.

chasing ghost by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

chasing ghost 2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Short video, projector in the same place, but I took the video from about 6 feet away (that's me on the left in the picture above).


----------



## Spooky1

Halloween squeaky toys for Abby. They were on sale at Pet Smart.

2aff77 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## heresjohnny

Thanks RoxyBlue!


----------



## heresjohnny

Got the short circuit LED light bulb from Home Depot for half price, cool effect, and plenty on the shelf here at least.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ordered a black skellie cat and skellie rat from Grandinroad at half off. Should have them tomorrow.


----------



## Death's Door

I am going ot venture out today after work to see if I can get a creeper fog machine. Could'nt find the tubing to fix the old fogger that I have so I'll just see if anything is available. Wouldn't mind having two foggers - one for each side of the house.


----------



## jdubbya

Walking around K mart today looking for packing tape and wandered (ok, was drawn in by some strange force) down the Halloween clearance aisle. They had one crazy bonez spider tucked back on a shelf. At 70% off it came to a whopping $2.50. No brainer. Proceeded to walk around holding on to my spider, listening to Burl Ives singing "Holly Jolly Christmas" over the store speaker system. Gotta love it!


----------

